# Doh, stupid bush!



## Boden (Sep 25, 2007)

So either my uncle has grown a giant afro or he's joined a marching band!??  I was excited about this shot too


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 25, 2007)

just clone it out, along with the junk in the foreground.


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2007)

I used to have a giant afro, then I comes it down and tied it, now it won't go poof no more.


----------



## ilockert (Sep 25, 2007)

Not perfect but i gave it a try


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought this was a political post.


----------



## poopingfish (Oct 21, 2007)

Hah!
I gotta say that gave me a rather good giggle!


----------

